# uk V8 A8



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

here is some pics of my a8


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: uk V8 A8 (mkoneman)*

That is what I'm talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i think you mean this....


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: uk V8 A8 (mkoneman)*

What suspension are you using. I just put [email protected] coilovers on my SWB A8 but i don't think its sits that low
20's right>? they look awesome


_Modified by vwgti16vT at 8:09 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

its running KW's
yeah 9.5x20 and 8.5x20
thanks


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

here is my 2000 A8 quattro short wheel base with the 40v 4.2l in it. '
All i have done so far is H&R Coilovers and a full SuperSprint Exhaust system.
I am hoping to get 20x8.5 and 20x10 Privat netz w/ grey centers in the next few weeks


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice mate like the look of the facelift models
is that wound right down on the front?
mine can go more but it bump steers too much any lower


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

Very nice, is that a 3.7 Sport? What sort of treatment do you have on your windows?


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks its a 4.2Qs
the windows are factory heat reflective double glazed


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

What does the sport package include? I was under the impression that only non-quattro models were labeled 'sport', but obviously I was mistaken. (I saw no quattro badge on the grill and jumped to conclusions).


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

the back ride height is non adjustable but i can lower the front. I am going to lower it a little up front this weekend and through up new pics.


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

what tire size are you running front and rear?


----------



## SneakyMcC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

The UK/European 'Sport' = Sport steering wheel lower springs/dampers Recaro seats and "18 wheels....
Oh, hi mkoneman!


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

hiya sneakyMcC fancy seeing you here
vwgti16vt: its running 245/35 and 275/30 20 falkens


----------



## hockeyvdub16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: uk V8 A8 (mkoneman)*

what are those wheels?


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

mrr hr-3's


----------



## Mr. Rolleyes (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

looks amazing, what size tires are you running?


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rolleyes)*

running 245/35 and 275/30 20 falkens


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, that car looks amazing. That is without a doubt one of my favorite model Audis.


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwgti16vT)*

i want these factory 20's? 
anyone have a hookup? i found one place but all they are doing is ordering them from the dealership and its like $5,500+ for the set


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

man, i love this look of this A8.... had to pick one up myself
















good things are afoot....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

OP, HOT
anyone got a shot with the entire car on the lambo rims?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i gotta get two rims narrowed before i can fit them on the front, and right now the priority is the tranny which needs replacing.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_i gotta get two rims narrowed before i can fit them on the front, and right now the priority is the tranny which needs replacing.

ouch!


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

new one
S8 this time


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

wow!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjettaman* »_wow!


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

now rimmed and slammed


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (mkoneman)*

need more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: uk V8 A8 (mkoneman)*

got the new wheels on my A8


----------



## mkoneman (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: uk V8 A8 (vwgti16vT)*

wow sits well on them mate, what is the spec of them?
a few more of mine


----------



## vwgti16vT (Nov 30, 2006)

I lowered the front a little more like you had suggested and it made it look so much better. Still nto as low as i like but i will figure out that out later.
the wheels are Privater Netz
20x8,5 w/yokohama s-drive 245/35/20
20x10 w/yokohama s-drive 275/30/20
I am not sure about the ET, i will update the post later when i get home and I have the info


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (vwgti16vT)*

Both cars look the part.. good jorb guys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_Both cars look the part.. good jorb guys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

